# The people of WalMart



## Bowden (Apr 12, 2015)

[h=1]RAW FOOTAGE : Dashcam captures deadly melee in Cottonwood Walmart Parking lot   [/h]
*Published on Apr 10, 2015*
Video  from the dashboard camera of a Cottonwood Police Department cruiser  showed a close-knit Idaho family that appeared nearly invulnerable to  stun guns, police batons and fists during a melee in a Walmart parking  lot March 21 in which one person was killed and one officer wounded by a  gunshot.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 12, 2015)

That was awesome haha


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 12, 2015)

That's waht happens when Lil' Debbie cakes go on sale.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Apr 12, 2015)

WTF is wrong with this family!!!!!!  It must be to much inbreeding......


----------



## Ls61973 (Apr 12, 2015)

More reasons for birth control


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 12, 2015)

They were living in the parking lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 12, 2015)

Wonder how many teeth those people had between them?  My guess is 4.


----------



## drealdeal (Apr 12, 2015)

Meth is one hell of a drug


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2015)

My question is which one needed the handicap shopping cart, they all seemed pretty damned ambulatory to me.

Troglodytes have thicker skulls and higher pain thresholds.

Those cops need better training though, they went in with no plan whatsoever.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2015)

First thing that came to mind as I watched was the McPoyle family from Always Sunny in Philadelphia...

http://itsalwayssunny.wikia.com/wiki/The_Gang_Gets_Invincible?file=The McPoyles' fury.jpg


----------



## twatwaffle (Apr 13, 2015)

Your being a nazi! Your hitting kids !!

Lol wow, I would have knocked him out. Good thing I'm not a cop


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2015)

Bowden said:


> *RAW FOOTAGE : Dashcam captures deadly melee in Cottonwood Walmart Parking lot   *
> 
> *Published on Apr 10, 2015*Video  from the dashboard camera of a Cottonwood Police Department cruiser  showed a close-knit Idaho family that appeared nearly invulnerable to  stun guns, police batons and fists during a melee in a Walmart parking  lot March 21 in which one person was killed and one officer wounded by a  gunshot.



Ha! I just titled the same video "People of Wal-Mart" on Rx. _Great minds...

_Didn't realize there was a death during this, though. Damn.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2015)

*One dead, two shot in 17-person battle at Arizona Walmart*

By WGN Web Desk
March 23, 2015

COTTONWOOD, Ariz. ? A melee in a Walmart parking lot left one person dead, one wounded, and a police officer shot.

Detectives worked all night and into the morning collecting evidence from this massive crime scene.

Louie Solano was a witness to what occurred.

"I was here last night, it was a lot of noise. It looked like a riot in the middle of the parking lot, I mean it was unbelievable," Solano told KPHO.

A total of eight police officers were roughed up. One even took a bullet in the leg, when nine suspects began to brawl with police.

Police said the 31-year-old officer who was shot has been on the force for 10 years. He is expected to make a full recovery.

When the melee was over one person was dead and another was shot in the stomach. Medics said a Walmart employee was also treated for a broken arm.

"Lot of screams. Female just screeching noise. Like unreal, unreal. I heard about 8 to 10 shots," Solano said.

Investigators said all of the suspects were related and seven people were taken to jail.

From *http://wgntv.com/2015/03/23/walmart-parking-lot-brawl-leaves-one-dead/*


----------



## maniclion (Apr 13, 2015)

3 of the suspects were in a Christian rock band...


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2015)

Thats crazy!


----------

